
bcal v1.6 – Byte CALculator for storage conversions and calculations - apjana
https://github.com/jarun/bcal/releases/tag/v1.6
======
apjana
## What's in?

\- Evaluate storage arithmetic expressions involving +, -, *, / (thanks
@SampuZ)

\- A minimal mode (option `-m`) to show result in bytes

\- Assume byte if unit is omitted for a conversion

\- A Python3 test framework with multiple test cases

\- Several fixes and additional sanity checks on input

Homepage: [https://github.com/jarun/bcal](https://github.com/jarun/bcal)

Features:
[https://github.com/jarun/bcal#features](https://github.com/jarun/bcal#features)

